# Barber shop



## havasu (Jan 17, 2017)

So hear i am, at a nationally known barber shop. The place is empty except for two girls in the back. They apologized for the wait, but explained that two people called in their appointment, so they must be waited on first. WTF is this all about? They are not here! Do they also get a participation trophy? I can't handle this new bull crap.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

I miss the days when you could just go get a hair cut, even if you had to wait a while you when your turn was coming.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 17, 2017)

What are these barber shops you speak of. I bought a Wahl Clippers about 20 years ago and can cut my hair myself in 10 minutes. Not having that good a crop in the first place on the north 40 and about that same time the sexiest guys were all shaved or super short I was in like flint. Get out of the shower and towel it dry in 10 seconds and out the door looking like hahaha Bruce Willis. At least in my mind. 

Plus I figure I saved 10 grand. 

Broderick Crawford didn&#8217;t need much of a barber.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2017)

Could you work havasu in for a trim, he seems to be having a lil trouble lately with his usual spot. Should he call ahead?


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2017)

The place is called "Sports Clips". I finally got my haircut. It looks like a dog's arse walking backwards. I'm done. 

From this point forward, I will no longer cut my hair and be one of those free spirited hippies. I may even have a joint or two in my pocket, so come look me up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2017)

I've been using the same chain, can't say any of the others are any better.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 17, 2017)

With the money I save cutting my own hair I give to Holly and she can afford to go to Wal-Mart and get hers done real perdy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2017)

Why can't you cut Hollys and save a ill more?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 17, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Why can't you cut Hollys and save a ill more?



For guys getting your hair cut is something you do. For women it is an experience. They get mudded and waxed and even something called a Brazilian. She was talking about it and I said I dont know its a billion trillion I think.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2017)

That made me laugh just a little, wife wanted to know what was so funny.....


----------



## frodo (Jan 18, 2017)

years ago, I found this barber shop,  I went in to get a trim,  as the girl waa washing my hair.
another girl came into the shop,  started yeling at the girl washing my head,   one girl hit the other girl with me under both of them, 
wondering if i will be rescued.
the barber pulled them off of me, 
he sat me in his chair and cut my hair, evidently he only knows one way to cut hair, because it made no difference what i said.
i got the hair cut he wanted to give..

i never went back to the barber from hell


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

havasu said:


> The place is called "Sports Clips". I finally got my haircut. It looks like a dog's arse walking backwards. I'm done.
> 
> From this point forward, I will no longer cut my hair and be one of those free spirited hippies. I may even have a joint or two in my pocket, so come look me up.


Used to be that cops had the best weed 
:banana:


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

John's Barber Shop in Newton NJ, has an all girl staff now, but the owner bought it directly from John. The place still had a barber pole and one original barber's chair until just recently. They moved down the street a few months ago. They do a good job and don't fight in front of the customers


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2017)

I would pay money to have women fight over me?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2017)

Everywhere I have lived I have found a hairdresser working out of her basement, sometimes in walking distance. If you like the job she does you get the same person every time.


----------



## havasu (Jan 18, 2017)

Humm, a girl that works out of her basement doing haircuts? Does she guarantee happy endings?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2017)

Every time I go for a hair cut, they cut them all for the same price.


----------



## frodo (Jan 18, 2017)

I let mine grow for   12 mths, then shave my head,  

just depends on the time of year if i have long hair and a bread or a buzz cut and shaved face


----------



## frodo (Jan 18, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Every time I go for a hair cut, they cut them all for the same price.





first time I saw a kid with just the side of his head shaved and the top long
I asked him if he ran out of money.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2017)

frodo said:


> first time I saw a kid with just the side of his head shaved and the top long
> I asked him if he ran out of money.



To much moonshine, his hair is growing, half cut.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 18, 2017)

One of the best Andy of Mayberry shows was the one where a young Barbra Eden shows up in town looking like a million bucks and talks Floyd the barber into letting her do manicures in his barber shop and they would split the money. At first the good ol boys wanted nothing to do with holding hands with a pretty girl but after Andy tried her out they all wanted some. Next thing you know the wives were across the street watching and Mayberry was never the same. Right about that same time it actually happened across the country the same way. Who ever heard of a woman cutting a man&#8217;s hair.  

As a kid I went to Harold&#8217;s barber shop it was about 5 houses down the street and a haircut was a quarter and Harold gave me a dime back for sweeping the floor. I went every week on Saturday morning by myself. One day Harold said to tell my dad haircuts are going up to 50 cents. I told my dad and he said no problem to tell Harold I will now be coming every other Saturday. Harold made the same amount, my dad paid the same amount and that cheap SOB Harold still only gave me a dime to sweep up. That was my economics 101 and I was only about 8 years old.


----------



## Flyover (Jan 18, 2017)

Chris said:


> I would pay money to have women fight over me?


I went to a huge high school that was mostly black kids. I'm not black but I have really curly hair, and when I was a senior I grew it out into a huge afro. Five or six cute black girls at a time came together every week to braid it into cornrows or whatever. They weren't fighting, but they were a little competitive over who got to take part.

I probably walked around looking ridiculous most of the time I was 18, but I had a good time doing it!


----------



## kok328 (Jan 18, 2017)

My neck of the woods they serve alcohol at the salon. 
Never been there a $15 cut is fine with me. Not trying to make a day out of it.


----------

